# Just finished a 2005 Troybilt StormTracker 1130



## cranman

hey folks...just some impressions of the Troybilt Track machine I just went through. All in all, it is just a typical MTD...good value for the money but flimsy and cheap. I don't have snow to try it out, but I measured the distance between the impeller and the barrel of the housing......almost 3/4 inch.WOW......


----------



## Jackmels

I see the Long Skids...Those Should Strengthen the Bucket Some....Gonna do a seal?


----------



## nwcove

have never seen that engine shroud before......i do like that.


----------



## cranman

The shroud looks cool, but I think it is a PIA to work around. If I were to keep this I'd do an impeller kit....I might do one anyway. The more I work on MTD products, the more I appreciate the quality of the older machines...especially Ariens and Toro. The MTD machines sell as well as the others and in the same price range used....but plastic bushings compared to ball bearings????


----------



## tpenfield

With that much of a gap between impeller blade and housing, the thing probably falls flat on its face in wet snow.

Selling or keeping?


----------



## cranman

this will be a seller for sure Ted...I only need a couple of blowers for myself and I gravitate towards Ariens and Powershifts


----------



## guilateen02

Shiny red blowers sell fast. Sad but true. Both gone within hours while I sat on a couple St824 for a couple days all within the same price range. Also I heard those engine covers were to lower sound decibels to operaters and conveniently make the old Tec look modern.


----------



## 1132le

here ya go cran looks like a 100 takes this home 
https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/grd/d/11hp-30-troy-bilt-track-drive/6489093452.html


----------

